# Will be in Syracuse NY Nov 7-8



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

fellow slotters,

Due to Tommy not being able to travel a long distance......he is ok.....

I will be at the Syracuse NY big 2 day train show at the state fairgrounds.......
If you are near there, make a trip in and say hello
I will be in the C.O.P. building..............

thanks,
Bob Beers

PS Any NY'ers available Fri or Sat nite?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, well!!! I will have to check my $$$ resources for this!!! Tommy can't make this one??


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad that Tom is doing well.That real great news.Tom is a great guy.


Bob it really sucks that you guys are not going to make it to the indiana show.
I was looking forward to purchasing some more of the RnD vinyl stickerd cars from you and now i dont have anything to look forward to at the inidana show.

I'm bummed out....


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*move the show to new jersey*

Tell mike to move it to nj and I can make it.......
Bob


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mr_aurora said:


> Tell mike to move it to nj and I can make it.......
> Bob


NO, NO, NO!

It's too bad you guys won't be at Highland this fall. But, this show is needed by some of us over here in the area.

I'm glad Tom is okay. Maybe some upcoming show you'll get this way again. 

Randy.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Literally 5 minutes down the road from the fairgrounds!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I really wanted to go to this show!!! Darn checking account balance shriveled up quick this week. :freak: I still want to try Rochester Dec 13th..


----------

